# Tips & Tricks rund um INTENSE



## Frog (18. Februar 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen,

schreibt und zeigt doch mal all Eure Tricks und Schwierigkeiten rund um INTENSE:

ich fang mal an bei meinem 5.5 EVP (2007):

- nicht alle Gabeln passen unter dem Unterrohr durch
- die Zugstufe ist zu langsam/träge (ist schon komplett geöffnet)
- Hinterbau flex doch recht stark bei fast 0,1 T
- ein Maxxis Advatange 2,4 paßt nicht in den Hinterbau (Homepage beschreibt   
   eine Breite von 2,5)
- es gibt eine bessere Kabelführung

Tips / Tricks:
- eine Unterlegescheibe zwischen Gabel und Steuersatz (selfmade)
- einen Cane Creek S5 Steuersatz verwenden


So, nun seit Ihr dran!

Grüße


----------



## fuzzball (5. März 2008)

Hi hätte mal eine Frage:
interessiere mich für das 5.5, nun stellt sich bei mir die Frage was ist der Unterschied zwischen dem 5.5 EVP und dem 5.5 FRO 
hab leider nichts dazu gefunden  
danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuka.berlin (5. März 2008)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Hi hätte mal eine Frage:
> interessiere mich für das 5.5, nun stellt sich bei mir die Frage was ist der Unterschied zwischen dem 5.5 EVP und dem 5.5 FRO
> hab leider nichts dazu gefunden
> danke



Der FRO Rahmen ist leichter


----------



## iNSANE! (17. März 2008)

Ich wuerde mal sagen es ist fast PFLICHT alle Schrauben des Hinterbaus mit Loctite zu verkleben (schon vom Haendler aus). Hab gerade erst meine Schraube verloren (Hab ne Schraube locker  ). Dann faellt etwas spaeter der Bolzen raus, und ab in die Landung eines Drops...toller Gedanke!


----------



## mc schrecka (17. März 2008)

Hier ist mal die Anleitung von E-13 für den Anbau einer SRS (Modell 05) an ein M3 2005 

Link: http://www.e13components.com/docs/05/05_SRS_ M3.pdf

Vor allem wenn man Truvativ Holzfeller Kurbeln dranhat schleifen die. Es hilft wenn man ein bischen den unteren hinteren Steg abfeilt und dann mit Unterlegscheiben arbeitet. Also nicht wie in der Anleitung alles wegfeilen (mit Handfeile eine Scheinearbeit ;-))


----------



## haha (23. März 2008)

hier ein tip bezüglich der farbe:
mattschwarz ist äußerst undankbar, der dreck haftet richtig gut und eine wäsche mit dem gartenschlauch reicht leider nicht, wenns abgetrocknet ist, siehts fast so aus wie vorher. man muss also immer mit schwamm und bürste ran, wenns richtig sauber sein soll. mich störts zwar kaum, alle saubermänner sollten aber besser zu einer anderen farbe greifen.
gilt wahrscheinlich auch nicht nur für intense....


----------



## THBiker (14. Juli 2009)

kann mir mal jemand einen Tipp veraten wie ich meinen Dämpfer wieder in den Rahmen komm!
Hab den grad ausgebaut und wollt ihn eben wieder ausbauen, aber da ich keine Laufräder hab kann ich den Hinterbau nicht komprimieren und mit der Hand geht das nicht 
d.h. der Platz zwischen den beiden Dämpferaufnahmen ist einfach zu klein!...der Dämpfer war aber schonmal drin da hatt ich es geschafft, indem mich auf´s Bike gehockt hatte und ewig rumfummeln musste

Irgendwie kotzt mich das Bike grad ziemlich an:kotz:

wenn wir grad dabei sind....hat schon jemand mal die Lager getauscht und hat zufllig jemand keine origanle rein sondern was besseres 

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe


----------



## Trickz (14. Juli 2009)

vielleicht wäre es ratsam wenn du schreibst um welchen rahmen es geht...
normalerweise kann man den rahmen ohne dämpfer zusammenschieben/auseinanderziehen wie man bock hat, kann ich grad überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen


----------



## THBiker (14. Juli 2009)

Trickz schrieb:


> vielleicht wäre es ratsam wenn du schreibst um welchen rahmen es geht...
> normalerweise kann man den rahmen ohne dämpfer zusammenschieben/auseinanderziehen wie man bock hat, kann ich grad überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen



Ach Sorry....ein 6.6....ja kann man ja auch auseinaderziehen, aber die letzten 10mm bis ich die Dämpferschraube durch den Rahmen schieben kann fehlen einfach


----------



## bachmayeah (14. Juli 2009)

feder locker stellen sodass man den dämpfer ein wenig komprimieren kann?


----------



## Trickz (14. Juli 2009)

versteh ich nicht, vielleicht noch nen bissel mit nach oben (nicht nur nach hinten) ziehen wegen der vpp umlenkung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (14. Juli 2009)

Feder hab ich locker gemacht...ich denke wenn ich die Laufräder drin hab geht´s besser, dann kann ich von oben belasten  ...werde berichten


hoff mal nicht, dass es am neuen Umlenkhebel liegt! ABer der war von den Maßen identisch mit dem alten


----------



## Trickz (14. Juli 2009)

merkwürdig, man kann doch auch aus nem nackigen rahmen den dämpfer einfach so aus und einbauen ohne irgendwie kraft aufwenden zu müssen...
naja viel glück noch


----------



## THBiker (14. Juli 2009)

Jo...normal schon!!! Ist ja auch nicht das erste Mal dass ich nen Dämpfer ausbaue...auch nicht bei dem 6.6
Was ich mir höchstens noch vorstellen kann, dass ich aufgrund der langen Feder im Roco und der dadurch begrenzten Möglichkeit den Dämpfer zu komprimieren, so schwer bei Einbau tue 

werde berichten


----------



## bachmayeah (14. Juli 2009)

kömisch...normal is des net.


----------



## walo (14. Juli 2009)

ganz sicher ist das nicht normal. bau meinen dämpfer (manitou swinger) immer am ständer aus und ein und dabei brauchts keinen kraftaufwand.
edith hat nen gedankenfurz:kann es sein, dass du dn neuen umlenkhebel falschrum montiert hast?
bin mir grad nicht sicher, ob sich dann was verändert.


----------



## iRider (15. Juli 2009)

Hast Du den Rahmen zerlegt gehabt? Klingt als wäre das untere Gelenk falsch herum eingebaut worden.

Edit sagt: Walo hat recht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (15. Juli 2009)

Ok, wenn das so wäre, dann fahre ich schon die ganze Zeit mit falsch eingebautem Umlenkhebel  (Originalzustand)

Hat jemand mal ein Bild wie rum der gehört?

Die Madenschrauben sind auf der rechten Seite (also der Kurbel abgewanden Seite).
Das untere Blech ist näher an der Kettenstrebe  (d.h. zwischen Umlenkhebel und Tretlager ist der größere Spalt)....ich hoffe, ich habe das gerade richtig vorm Auge, muss da heut Abend nochmal gucken!


Das wäre ja ein Ding, wenn das falsch rum drin gewesen wäre! 

Edit

grad ein Bild gefunden! Wenn das Bike auf dem Kopf steht und die Kettenstrebe jetzt links wäre, dann hätte ich den Umlenkhebel genau in dieser dargestellten Poisition eingebaut


----------



## walo (15. Juli 2009)

wenn ich dein foto richtig interpretiere, ists falsch.
 aber sieh selbst:


----------



## THBiker (15. Juli 2009)

Dann guck ich da nochmal....ich fürchte es ist dann falsch rum 

danke


----------



## THBiker (15. Juli 2009)

Ok....das war der Tip...das Ding war falsch herum eingebaut und das schon vom Werk aus

Mal gespannt ob´s nun einfacher geht  ...muss ich am WE mit Ruhe machen!....und vor allem ob sich sonst noch was ändert

DANKE nochmal


----------



## iRider (15. Juli 2009)

Es gibt 4 Möglichkeiten das Gelenk einzubauen, 3 davon sind falsch! 

Ich habe das schon mal an einem Uzzi VPX gesehen, der Typ hatte es aber selber verbockt. Und das Rad hat sich sehr schlecht pedalieren lassen und beim Ausfedern ist das Gelenk an den Rahmen geschlagen und hat einen metallischen Ton gemacht. War eigentlich anhand des Federungsverhaltens eindeutig festzustellen dass es falsch drin war. Komisch dass es beim 6.6 nicht so ist.


----------



## °Fahreinheit (15. Juli 2009)

Tipp 1: 
Das SS hinten dringend mit Steckachse fahren. Reduziert Flex stark. FÃ¼r Steckachsen gibt es von Intense passende Adapter, die in die Ausfallenende passen.

Tipp 2:
Lagerschrauben sind bei Auslieferung mit Loctide verklebt. Sobald die Schrauben "angefasst" werden, geht die Versiegelung auf. Als ich damals meinem LBS sagte, dass der Hinterbau zu weich ist, haben sie die Schrauben nachgezogen. Das war wohl der Fehler. Zumindest hab ich in PDS eine Schraube verloren (zum GlÃ¼ck am letzten Tag). Neue Schraube gabs bei Schocker fÃ¼r 12â¬. 

Tipp 3:
Ausfallenden machen nervige GerÃ¤uscht/knarzen. Etwas silikonsprÃ¤ch zwischen die FlÃ¤chen und die Schrauben bewirkt Ruhe.


----------



## THBiker (16. Juli 2009)

iRider schrieb:


> Es gibt 4 Möglichkeiten das Gelenk einzubauen, 3 davon sind falsch!
> 
> Ich habe das schon mal an einem Uzzi VPX gesehen, der Typ hatte es aber selber verbockt. Und das Rad hat sich sehr schlecht pedalieren lassen und beim Ausfedern ist das Gelenk an den Rahmen geschlagen und hat einen metallischen Ton gemacht. War eigentlich anhand des Federungsverhaltens eindeutig festzustellen dass es falsch drin war. Komisch dass es beim 6.6 nicht so ist.



Nunja, das mit dem schlecht pedalieren habe ich von Anfang an festgestellt und es auf den falschen Dämpfer geschoben ...naja ich bin mal gespannt ob sich wirklich was verändert. Ich hab den Hebel 100% nicht falsch eingebaut, denn ich habe ihn 1:1 direkt getauscht.
Na zum Glück hat´s jemand gemerkt


----------



## THBiker (18. Juli 2009)

So Hebel umgebaut und siehe da...schon flutscht es ganz einfach! Jetzt bin ich mal auf´s Fahrverhalten gespannt!

Danke nochmal ....unglaublich, dass das Ding falsch rum drin war


----------



## walo (18. Juli 2009)

evtl. wärst du sogar mit deinem "alten"air zufrieden gewesen wenn der hebel richtig montiert gewesen wäre. 

es ist aber schon irgendwie unglaublich, den das sollte bei der endmontage, nem werksmonteur, nicht durchgehen

naja, so hast du nun so ne art "neues" bike, dass ist das positive an der geschichte.


----------



## THBiker (19. Juli 2009)

Ja positiv denken und auf ein neues Fahrgefühl hoffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (20. Juli 2009)

So zurück von der ersten Testfahrt wer hätte das gedacht....wirklich ein neues Fahrgefühl...endlich kann man über Kanten pedalieren ohne aus dem Sattel katapultiert zu werden! 

jetzt noch´n bissl Feintuning mit dem Dämpfer, dann gibt das das völlig neue Fahrerlebnis
was so´n Hebelchen ausmachen kann


----------



## iRider (20. Juli 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> So zurück von der ersten Testfahrt wer hätte das gedacht....wirklich ein neues Fahrgefühl...endlich kann man über Kanten pedalieren ohne aus dem Sattel katapultiert zu werden!
> 
> jetzt noch´n bissl Feintuning mit dem Dämpfer, dann gibt das das völlig neue Fahrerlebnis
> was so´n Hebelchen ausmachen kann



 Viel Spass mit dem "neuen" Rad!


----------



## THBiker (21. Juli 2009)

Hat schon mal jemand die Lager beim 6.6 komplett getauscht? habt ihr die "original" Intense Lager verbaut oder direkt welche bei einem Maschinenbauer gekauft? Welche benötigt man denn? Danke!


----------



## Stylo77 (21. Juli 2009)

hinten nen 2,35er maxxis montieren beim 951 sonnst kann man die kurze einstellung nicht fahren !


----------



## walo (21. Juli 2009)

THBiker schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand die Lager beim 6.6 komplett getauscht? habt ihr die "original" Intense Lager verbaut oder direkt welche bei einem Maschinenbauer gekauft? Welche benötigt man denn? Danke!



ich hab mir rsr (6001) beim lagerfritze geholt. die hochgelobten enduro lager, die intense verbaut, sind schaisse.
ob nun die rsr killer sind, kann ich nochnicht sagen......

hier gibts mehr infos:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=344222


----------



## THBiker (21. Juli 2009)

Eben, hab mir auch gedacht, dass ich bei so einem Lagershop mit Sicherheit besseres für billiger bekomme!

Danke für den Link


----------



## modul17 (24. Juli 2009)

Griastseich
Gute wahl son Deutsches lager meine sind noch gut
der Ami an sich hat mit Präzision eh nichts am Hut. Mich wundert nur das die Radl bauen können die so gut funktionieren. Ich hab seit ein paar Monaten ein Uzzi vpx das alte das Ding geht gut.
Radstand ist ein wenig kurz aber da bin ich schon am Malen am dran sein, neue Ausfallenden mit mehr Radstand +20mm und tieferem Tretlager -20 obwohl mich das nicht stört, aber ich kenn den unterschied noch nicht, die Dinger gibts schon ich weiß aber über 200 Euro (Slacker) ist ein Krasser wert für die Dinger und das Scheiß Langloch für die Steckachse ist auch dann nicht mehr drin.
Und...... ich brauch dem Ami Volk kein Geld geben die verbrennen das eh
nur.
Fiatseich


----------



## walo (24. Juli 2009)

ist zwar nicht nur auf intense bezogen, schreibs aber trotzdem mal hier rein.

als meine gleitbuchse, am dämpfer, spiel hatte, wir aber übers wochenende unterwegs waren und sich kein neues auftreiben lies, hab ich die klarsichtfolie von ner kippenschachtel um meine DURCHGEHENDE achse gestülpt und sie vorsichtig wieder reingetrieben. überstand abgeschnitten.......
nunja, dass  hält nun schon ne  ganze weile.von daher, als übergangslösung funktionell.


----------



## numinisflo (31. Juli 2009)

Mal ne Frage zum Socom: Welche Kettenführung passt ohne großes Theater an den Rahmen? 
Danke.

Gruß

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRider (31. Juli 2009)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zum Socom: Welche Kettenführung passt ohne großes Theater an den Rahmen?
> Danke.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Hab ein altes mit ISCG OLD und da funzt sowohl die alte als auch die neue SRS mit minimalen Modifikationen. Bei der alten musst Du darauf achten die weite Grundplatte (W) zu kaufen. Alte LG1 basiert ja auf der selben Platte und sollte deshalb auch funzen.


----------



## °Fahreinheit (27. August 2009)

So, neue Infos. Hatte ja eine Schraube am SS am oberen Umlenkhebel am Oberrohr verloren. Hatte bei Shocker eine neue Schraube bestellt und einen "Shoulder Bolt" bekommen, der allerdings einen anderen Schraubenkopf hatte (ohne AusfrÃ¤sung). Ich hatte dann angerufen und nachgefragt, ob das richtig ist. Da bekam ich die Info, dass es zwei Arten von Shoulder Bolts gibt. Zum einen die mit den Aussparungen und zum anderen welche, die den gleichen Kopf haben, wie die Schrauben in den Lagern im Innenlager. Unterschied ist lediglich im Preis (die ohne Aussparungen 8â¬, die mit ca. 20).


----------



## SOX (30. August 2009)

Bei meinem 6.6 gab es bis vor kurzem die bekannten Knarzgeräusche von irgendwo her am Rahmen. Vor allem bei steilen uphills auf dem kleinen Blatt vorn.
Verursacher ist der Schnellspanner hinten, auch wenn man es nicht glaubt. Jetzt habe ich Tesa beidseitig um die Ausfallenden geklebt und die Nabe vorsichtig eingebaut. Und siehe da, es ist Ruhe in allen Situationen. Dünne Kunstoff-Unterlagscheiben gehen wahrscheinlich genauso gut.


Grüsse

SOX


----------



## THBiker (31. August 2009)

SOX schrieb:


> Bei meinem 6.6 gab es bis vor kurzem die bekannten Knarzgeräusche von irgendwo her am Rahmen. Grüsse



Die hab ich bei meinem 6.6 auch ab und zu, jedoch kommen die von der Dämpferaufnahme...bissl schmieren und gu´t ist´s wieder für´n paar Monate!


----------



## Crak (2. September 2009)

an alle 951 fahrer: 

ich bin eig kein longtravel fahrer, deswegen bin ich den rahmen bis letztens immer nur im short travel gefahren. Nachdem ich dann mit Kovarik über andere sachen diskutiert habe und wir uns immer noch nicht einig sind, hat er mir den super tipp gegeben am nächsten tag mal den rahmen mit long travel zu fahren. Ich sage nur danke Chris!!! 
War die beste idee überhaupt. Der Rahmen fährt sich nun noch 10mal geiler aber die feder ist leider jetzt zu weich. Also an alle die noch nicht long travel gefahren sind im 951, sofort umschrauben und testen!!!


----------



## speedy_j (17. September 2009)

was passiert, wenn man in ein altes uzzi einen 222mm statt einen 216mm dämpfer einbaut?
logischerweise würde sich der federweg erhöhen aber ich hatte irgendwo schon einmal etwas über beachtliche nachteile gelesen aber vergessen. 
andererseits könnte man über einen neuen umlenkhebel den federweg beibehalten und das übersetzungsverhältniss verringern. müsste dann der neue achspunkt nach oben oder unten wandern?

das sind alles nur theoretische überlegungen um eine machbarkeit zu überprüfen. ich habe einen konstrukteur mit dementsprechenem programm in der hinterhand, der es mir dann realisieren könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hacke242 (17. September 2009)

Crak schrieb:


> an alle 951 fahrer:
> 
> ich bin eig kein longtravel fahrer, deswegen bin ich den rahmen bis letztens immer nur im short travel gefahren. Nachdem ich dann mit Kovarik über andere sachen diskutiert habe und wir uns immer noch nicht einig sind, hat er mir den super tipp gegeben am nächsten tag mal den rahmen mit long travel zu fahren. Ich sage nur danke Chris!!!
> War die beste idee überhaupt. Der Rahmen fährt sich nun noch 10mal geiler aber die feder ist leider jetzt zu weich. Also an alle die noch nicht long travel gefahren sind im 951, sofort umschrauben und testen!!!



absolut richtig! nur würde mich interessieren welche feder du bei welchem gaywicht fährst. der rc4 ist zwar unglaublich progressiv, dennoch denke ich das ich auch eine härtere feder fahren könnte (500, 3.75 titan,75kg fleisch).
hmmm?


----------



## CoreX (20. September 2009)

Hallo Leute!

Ich bin jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer eines 951s und da hätte ich gleich mal ein paar Fragen zum RC4 bzw. eine zentrale Frage: Kann jemand von ein gutes "standart-setup" für den Dämpfer emfehlen? (Wiege ~72 kg, inkl. Ausrüstung)

Oder andersrum, kann mir wer einen Link zu einem Handbuch geben?

Wär super, wenn ihr mir ein paar Tips geben könntet auf die ich aufbauen kann 

Danke im voraus!

Grüße,
coreX


----------



## cubebiker (23. September 2009)

Das Däpferhandbuch ist online bei Fox zu finden. 
Bei 72 Kilo würde ich eine 350 Feder fahren, damit kommst du auf gut 30% Sag und weniger würde ich aufgrund der krassen progressivität auch nicht wollen, es sei denn du fährst üble Sachen. So sollte das für DH gut sein. HSComp würde ich rauslassen und LScomp drei bis vier Clicks rein machen. Zugstufe nach gusto. Ich finde das aus irgendeinem Grund der RC4 etwas weichere Federn verträgt als der "alte" DHX. Das hat man auch schon öfter gehört. Ich fahre eine 500er Feder. Komme gaanz selten auf vollen Federweg und habe ca 30% SAG. Die Luftkammer befülle ich mit ca 130psi. So hat sich das bei mir ordentlich eingetrudelt.
Achso, die Tipps gelten bei 8.5"


----------



## Crak (23. September 2009)

hacke242 schrieb:


> absolut richtig! nur würde mich interessieren welche feder du bei welchem gaywicht fährst. der rc4 ist zwar unglaublich progressiv, dennoch denke ich das ich auch eine härtere feder fahren könnte (500, 3.75 titan,75kg fleisch).
> hmmm?



Ich fahre bei 70kg eine 350er feder und die ist definitiv zu weich. Nächste saison teste ich dann eine 400er ti-feder. ich denke das passt dann.


----------



## cubebiker (23. September 2009)

Wieviel Sag hast du mit der 350er?


----------



## deimudder (24. September 2009)

Gude Männers. Hab mir gestern das 951 in M geordert. Mit welcher Feder wird das standardmäßig geliefert? Crak du sagst du brauchst ne 400er? Wiege so 70-75kg, je nachdem wie viel Sport ich mache und meine Frau kocht...  Habt ihr schon Erfahrung mit Ti Federn? Selbe Federhärte? Habe mal gelesen, das man bei Ti Federn eine härter braucht...


----------



## ibislover (24. September 2009)

deimudder schrieb:


> ...Habe mal gelesen, das man bei Ti Federn eine härter braucht...


worin unterscheiden sich 400lbs/in bei stahl und titan?
genau, überhaupt nicht. die federhärte ist immer die selbe, egal welches material.


----------



## deimudder (24. September 2009)

ist mir schon klar. Hatte das nur mal gelesen und wollte mal nach der Erfahrung fragen. Kein Bock für 200  ne Feder zu kaufen, die nitt passt


----------



## bachmayeah (24. September 2009)

idR fährste mit der "Ti-Federhärte" gut, die du auch in Stahl hast. So war das bei mir zumindest immer, denn wie Ibis schon sagte: Die Aussage der Federhärte ist unabhängig vom Material immer gleich. Zur Not immer günstige Stahl-Federn schießen und wieder verticken und dann die passende Ti kaufen.


----------



## ibislover (24. September 2009)

noch besser ist, solange mit stahl testen bis man die vermeindlich passende härte gefunden hat.
dann in einem MX shop gehen und die federhärte messen lassen. die kann vom aufgedruckten wert ja gut abweichen. anschließend eine ti feder ordern und am besten vor dem einbau auch nochmal messen lassen.
ist zwar aufwand, aber man ist sich sicher auch wirklich die federhärte zu fahren, die man möchte bzw. am besten passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (25. Oktober 2009)

.


----------



## DHRc (6. Dezember 2009)

welche brücke fährt man besten auf dem m6?
wäre hilfreich wenn das jemand für die neue und alte boxxer wüsste.steuersatz ist dieser neue cane crake flush 2010.
danke!


----------



## bachmayeah (6. Dezember 2009)

flache brücke passt in der kombi... zumindest bei M


----------



## DHRc (6. Dezember 2009)

cool okay danke!!


----------



## DonGeilo (22. August 2010)

Habe auch noch einen Tip 

Wer kleinere Lackabplatzer und Kratzer beheben möchte der sollte mal die kleinen Farbdöschen von Revell (diese Modellbaufarben) probieren.

Also zumindest wer wie ich einen Rahmen in Intense-Red hat dem kann ich Farbe Nr.34 sehr empfehlen (nennt sich dort glaube Ferarri-Rot). Mit bloßem Auge kann ich keinen Farbunterschied feststellen. Denke mal für andere Lackierungen gibt es auch passende Farben.


----------



## Yeti666 (10. November 2010)

Möchte mein UZZI SL (2000'er) über den Winter mal richtig komplett restaurieren. Der Lack muss ab und neue Lager eben das volle Programm. Neue Decals und Schaltauge brauche ich ebenfalls. Die Schaltaugen sind von so schlechter Qualität, da hat man besser gleich nen Fünferpack dabei. Aber nun zum wichtigen Punkt bei der Geschichte!  Auf meine Anfrage bei Schocker hat man mich recht unfreundlich mit dem Hiweis abgefertigt" ich soll mich doch an meinen Händler wenden und Tschüss" und jetzt was tun???


----------



## cubebiker (10. November 2010)

An Deinen Händler wenden...?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (11. November 2010)

flo hat eindeutig recht xD sry aber du bist hier nicht bei canyon oder radon und wie die anderen alle heißen...


----------



## cubebiker (11. November 2010)

Schaltaugen für UZZIs gibt es im übrigen wie Sand am Meer... GIDF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yeti666 (12. November 2010)

Habe nichts gefunden, aber wo gibt es denn die Ersatzteile wenn einem der Importeur nicht helfen will. Sand im Meer gibts hier nicht und die Anderen wie auch immer die heißen jucken mich nicht!


----------



## cubebiker (12. November 2010)

OK dann eben so:
Let me google that for you...

Der erste Treffer, scheinst ja lange gesucht zu haben. Der Importeur ist eignetlich nie der Ansprechpartner des Kunden, sondern immer ein Händler. 2000 als Dein Uzzi neu war war Flo noch nicht Importeur. Aber ich kann nur sagen das Flo eigentlich von allen als freundlich und hilfsbereit empfunden wird. 

Also GIDF


----------



## Yeti666 (12. November 2010)

Ok ich wollte hier keinen Streß machen. Aufgrund einer sehr eingeschränkten Internetverbindung( ISDN by Call ) ist die Suche sehr zäh. Ich weiß nicht wer Floh ist noch habe ich mit dieser Person am Telefon gesprochen. Man hätte mir durchaus am Telefon die Info wo es die Schaltaugen und Decals gibt auch gleich sagen können! Wenn hier nur noch auf Googl verwiesen wird, warum gibt es dann das Forum noch, übrigens sind für mein Bike keine SA erhältlich, nicht nur Papier ist geduldig auch G..Seiten


----------



## cubebiker (12. November 2010)

Hier sogar Lagerhaltig.

Bestell den Kram doch einfach und dann wird das Zeug eventuell schon kommen.
Bei hibike schreiben die ja nicht umsonst das sie das Zeug bestellen können.


----------



## TeeWorks (26. Januar 2011)

@THBiker: sersen, haste die lager indes gewecheslt?  ...ich glaube ja ehrlich gesagt nicht daran dass SKF lager o.ä. länger halten als die enduro (vorrausgesetzt man pflegt die lager und hält nicht mit nem kärcher drauf) ...kugellager sind für den job halt eigentlich einfach nicht geeignet, zu viel gewalt und kerbwirkung im VPP. Gleitlager würden aber halt wieder zu schlecht ansprechen denk ich... 

...find aber die enduros haben sich bei mir gut geschlagen - hab meine jetzt nach drei harten sommern ausgetauscht, aber eigentlich waren nur die am unteren umlenkhebel wirklich im a**ch. austausch geht gut, man braucht aber allerhand werkzeug und auf jeden fall nen schraubstock, wenn mans ohne rahmen verkratzen machen will.


----------



## BlueW8 (27. Januar 2011)

Hey Servus,

wisst ihr, wo ich diese schwarzen Kettenstreben-Schutz-Klebe-Dinger herkrieg, die original auf den Intense Kettenstreben kleben.

Bei Steve Peat hab ich gesehen, das der so ne Art Lenkerband an seinem V10 hat. Ist das nur Lenkerband oder was spezielles?

Ich hab im Mom nen alten Schlauch drum gewickelt, aber das ist hässlich und schwer und diese Neoprenbandagen halten nicht und sehen auch scheisze aus.

Dank euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueW8 (27. Januar 2011)

Dieses schwarze Teppichzeug mein ich, wie die weiche Seite eines Klettverschlusses:


----------



## peter.gunz (27. Januar 2011)

genau das ist es


----------



## Downhoehl (27. Januar 2011)

BlueW8 schrieb:


>



Schade das sie nicht den Rahmen statt dem M9 auf den Markt gebracht haben.......Und ja, ist wirklich die weiche Seite vom Klettverschluss.


----------



## °Fahreinheit (12. Oktober 2011)

Hi,
kann mir jemand auf die Schnelle sagen, welche Buchsen ich für das 08er Slopestyle (First generation) brauche? Habe das Rad gerade nicht zum Messen zur Hand und würd trotzdem gern fix neue bestellen.
Danke!


----------

